
Apple’s Clips app is social video editing that’s simple to a fault - jgrahamc
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/06/apples-clips-app-is-social-video-editing-thats-simple-to-a-fault/
======
anngrant
Oh, I tried that app! Didn't like it! Personally, I use [http://movie-
creator.com/](http://movie-creator.com/) editing tool. It is a high
performance video editing software which is suitable for both home users and
professionals.

